# Hamsterley forest



## lenny (Aug 1, 2008)

Me and the lads are off to Hamsterley near Bishop Auckland for the weekend, hoping to find somewhere to stay in or around the woods, any ideas would be appreciated.
My laptop should be up and running so hope to get some nice pics to share with you on Monday


----------



## Trevor (Aug 1, 2008)

lenny said:


> Me and the lads are off to Hamsterley near Bishop Auckland for the weekend, hoping to find somewhere to stay in or around the woods, any ideas would be appreciated.
> My laptop should be up and running so hope to get some nice pics to share with you on Monday


There is a campsite where they have the storming the Castle its near Hamsterley, Sloshes Lane, been there a few times.
Good luck Lenny


----------



## lenny (Aug 3, 2008)

Well,I,m back on line and back from a weekend wilding in Weardale,heres a pic of my newfound sleepyspot, lets see if any of the local members recognise it







More to follow


----------



## jimmnlizz (Aug 3, 2008)

It's tooooooooooo dark!!!!!!! Liz & Jim.


----------



## lenny (Aug 3, 2008)

Heres another one from another site nearby






Very remote and lots of rabbits to keep Jack amused


----------



## PaulC (Aug 3, 2008)

Is that Bollihope?


----------



## lenny (Aug 3, 2008)

PaulC said:


> Is that Bollihope?



Right in one ,Paul, well done ,have you stayed there?

The second pic is a few miles away on the moor road to Stanhope


----------



## PaulC (Aug 4, 2008)

No I haven't stayed there, but the last time I was there I was eating Fish 'n' chips from Stanhope and I thought I know where that is!


----------



## spacehopper (Aug 14, 2008)

The Hamsterley rangers now lock the Forest Drive gates at 8pm rather than dusk like they used to, so I guess you'd get away with parking at Blackling Hole for a night if you arrived after 8 as the Blackling road is public not Forestry!
Incidentally the road from the Bedburn-Woodland road into the forest (The Grove) is also a public road not a Forestry road. Therefore the laybys on that road are under Highways juristriction so you should theoretically get away with a night there! The layby on the edge of the forest at the top of the mountain bike downhill course is also a go-er!


----------



## t&s (Aug 14, 2008)

lenny said:


> Heres another one from another site nearby
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are there no wild hamsters ?


----------



## lenny (Aug 14, 2008)

spacehopper said:


> The Hamsterley rangers now lock the Forest Drive gates at 8pm rather than dusk like they used to, so I guess you'd get away with parking at Blackling Hole for a night if you arrived after 8 as the Blackling road is public not Forestry!
> Incidentally the road from the Bedburn-Woodland road into the forest (The Grove) is also a public road not a Forestry road. Therefore the laybys on that road are under Highways juristriction so you should theoretically get away with a night there! The layby on the edge of the forest at the top of the mountain bike downhill course is also a go-er!



There is a carpark near the laybye at the top of the downhill course, the sign said,, "gates locked at 5 pm.", I was there till 8.30pm and they didnt come to lock them,they were still open the next morning when I returned.

No such problems in Scotland (Glentress, Near Peebles) in fact I,m trying to organise a meet up there at the end of the month, see my post,"Northern meet",,  Fancy a run up there?


----------



## topsy75 (Sep 1, 2008)

we were thinkng of stoppng at Bollihope common, had many a picnic there on days out and found some nice flourite samples just lying near the road, might give it a whirl there soon, is that road not a bit busy though?


----------



## Trevor (Sep 3, 2008)

topsy75 said:


> found some nice flourite samples just lying near the road,


Rookhope is a good place to find flourite I found a nice large bit there, not sure about camping in that area.


----------



## topsy75 (Sep 3, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Rookhope is a good place to find flourite I found a nice large bit there, not sure about camping in that area.



found some there too, and up hear heights mine (westgate), a lovely blue peice not the more common purple... that whole area is rife with it, my daughter has made a canny few spar boxes!

there's even a small coal seem near bollihope, along with usual lead and flourite finds...

Rookhope pub allows camping with tents, I'll enquire about vans when we are next up that way...

When we were at the pub in eastgate last year the landlord mentioned he sometimes allows campervans to park the night in his car park, I'll try get that one confirmed too.


----------



## Trevor (Sep 3, 2008)

> =topsy75;41052]a lovely blue peice not the more common purple...


Never seen a blue piece before.
there's even a small coal seem near bollihope, along with usual lead and flourite finds...



> Rookhope pub allows camping with tents, I'll enquire about vans when we are next up that way...


most pub Landlords will if you spend a few bob in the pub.

Frostley (not sure if spelt right) near Stanhope take the Lane end road follow the road up to the top untill you drop down the hill just before you cross over the bridge at the bottom of the hill turn left onto a track  you can stay there, I have on a few occasions.


----------



## lenny (Sep 9, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Never seen a blue piece before.
> there's even a small coal seem near bollihope, along with usual lead and flourite finds...
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the spot,Trev, in the first picture on this thread, main road nearby but very quiet all night,think I,m headed back up that way this weekend


----------



## Trevor (Sep 10, 2008)

lenny said:


> Thats the spot,Trev, in the first picture on this thread, main road nearby but very quiet all night,think I,m headed back up that way this weekend


Have a good time Lenny, hope the weather is good for you.
I would have came with you as it is a nice quiet relaxing spot but as you know the van is of the road for a while, anyhoo have a good one man.
Now that I see the photo agian it is there is some static caravans near the wood.


----------



## lenny (Sep 10, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Have a good time Lenny, hope the weather is good for you.
> I would have came with you as it is a nice quiet relaxing spot but as you know the van is of the road for a while, anyhoo have a good one man.
> Now that I see the photo agian it is there is some static caravans near the wood.


Cheers,Trev, whats the score with your van?, can I help in any way?


----------



## Trevor (Sep 10, 2008)

lenny said:


> Cheers,Trev, whats the score with your van?, can I help in any way?



Nah Lenny cant afford to put it on the road what with xmas on the way mate.
I didnt take it for the mot but i dont recon there's anything wrong with it, but thanks for the offer of help you are a star mate.


----------

